# 31 inch outlaws



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

I just bought a 800 ranger and it has all new cobra axles and had 31 inch outlaws that came extra with it. It has forward A arms and I'm looking for some terminators or other good tires to trade for . Or I'll sell the outlaws outright and buy me some new ones. There 31x11-14 on black and chrome ss wheels. Any advice is appreciated also


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a set of 30x10x14 motomonsters on one of my xp900's I am looking to sell or trade to get another set of 31 laws. If you are not interested in my tires I might be interested in buying yours. Pm with a price if you would.


----------

